# inkscape extension problem...



## draco (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello,
I have installed FreeBSD 11.0, Mate desktop and Inkscape (0.91) with py27-lxml, py26-numpy.
(I installed with pkg, not source).
After installation, I tried extension->modify path->perspective with some stuff. But it doesn't work.
ex)
1. draw rectangle and set the object to path.
2. draw target shape with bezier pen.
3. tried to apply perspective tool. but it doesn't apply.

and I tried barcode in extension->render, it doesn't work also.

How to fix them?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2017)

draco said:


> Mate desktop and Inkscape (0.91) with py27-lxml, py26-numpy.


This indicates you have a mix of Python 2.6 and 2.7 packages. The default Python version is currently 2.7.


----------



## draco (Feb 13, 2017)

ln -s /usr/local/bin/python2.7 /usr/local/bin/python

Fixed....
thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2017)

Bad, bad, bad solution that's going to haunt you sooner rather than later. Fix the issue properly.


----------



## draco (Feb 14, 2017)

sorry... i don't understand how to set properly the python default version on system.

do i use alias in .bashrc (i use bash) ?
or do i make my bin directory in home and link python file ?

and i will not use source compile so i don't need to set in make.conf .


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2017)

Remove all the py26-* modules and replace them with their py27-* counterparts.


----------



## draco (Feb 14, 2017)

Okay.
thank you.


----------

